# NOS Travis Bike Motor on an early-1940s Columbia bicycle.



## Huffman1947 (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi:

FYI. Photos of my 1950 (?) NOS Travis Bike Motor mounted on an early-1940s Columbia Bicycle (w/ original paint).  This is the 1.0 hp version of the motor.  Bike is equipped with a 1948 Sturmey-Archer expander brake.

Huffman


----------



## Fastfreddy (Aug 22, 2021)

VERY, VERY NICE !  Thank you for showing. Do you ride it much?  Mine is getting some use now. Let me know if you want to correspond. Thank you,
Fred


----------



## Huffman1947 (Aug 26, 2021)

Fastfreddy said:


> VERY, VERY NICE !  Thank you for showing. Do you ride it much?  Mine is getting some use now. Let me know if you want to correspond. Thank you,
> Fred



Hi Fred:

Thank you for your comment.  I don't ride it, yet.  I obtained a operation manual recently and hope to try to get it running soon.

Tom


----------



## altapat (Aug 26, 2021)

Huffman1947 said:


> Hi:
> 
> FYI. Photos of my 1950 (?) NOS Travis Bike Motor mounted on an early-1940s Columbia Bicycle (w/ original paint).  This is the 1.0 hp version of the motor.  Bike is equipped with a 1948 Sturmey-Archer expander brake.
> 
> ...



Nice bike but I’m having a stiff neck looking at the pics.


----------



## Huffman1947 (Aug 26, 2021)

altapat said:


> Nice bike but I’m having a stiff neck looking at the pics.



Ha!


----------



## Fastfreddy (Aug 26, 2021)

Huffman1947 said:


> Hi Fred:
> 
> Thank you for your comment.  I don't ride it, yet.  I obtained a operation manual recently and hope to try to get it running soon.
> 
> Tom



Tom:
I took my engine apart, no problem. Cleaned everything and installed new bearing, seal & gaskets, but had no spark. Found a new coil and was able to make it fit. Started easily. would be pleased to talk with you about it whenever you want.  215-840-8189.  Might you be able to somehow scan and send me a copy of the operator's manual?  Or,I will pay to copy and mail cost.


----------



## Fastfreddy (Nov 6, 2021)

Huffman1947 said:


> Hi Fred:
> 
> Thank you for your comment.  I don't ride it, yet.  I obtained a operation manual recently and hope to try to get it running soon.



Hello Tom:
Where did you get the operation manual for the Travis? I sure would like to get one as I am having some difficulties with my carburetor.
Please help.
Thank you,
Fred


----------

